# Neuer Fernseher? Full HD? UHD? Aufjendenfall Smart TV



## Mageleo (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Ich Suche schon seit längeren nach, nach einen neuen fernseher und weis momentan nicht was der Richtige sein könnte.

Was ich möchte:

- Aufjedenfall Smart TV um Video on Demand Portale zu nutzen (Netflix, You Tube, Watchever etc.

- Web browser wäre auch ideal für (Buffed, F***B***, und sonstige Portale)

- von 42" bis max 50"

- Preislich bis 700 Euro auch gerne Gebrauchte aus der Bucht etc aber mit mind 1 Jahr Garantie noch

 

Kein muss aber wäre Wünschenswert

- 3D

 

und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen?

- Full HD

- Ultra HD

- Super Ultra HD

 

Gerne Nehme ich auch etwas mehr geld in die hand sollte aber schon bisschen in die Zukunft Investiert sein

 

Macht mir vorschläge, was ihr mir empfehlen könnt


----------



## squats (5. Juli 2015)

für knapp 700 bekommst den http://geizhals.de/sony-kdl-50w805b-a1068341.htmlguter Alleskönner


----------



## Mageleo (5. Juli 2015)

Darf ja auch kleiner sein


----------



## squats (5. Juli 2015)

Wie weit sitzt du denn weg?


----------



## Tikume (5. Juli 2015)

SmartTV . braucht man das?

FireTV dranhängen, Kodi draufladen.


----------



## squats (5. Juli 2015)

ich hab auch ne Android Box(http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00PB1ZMY2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1I9Z4IR5DNIKJ) is halt schneller, die Hardware muss ja auch irgendwo untergebracht werden 

 

in den TVs is meist relativ träge, Samsung geht da noch der Sony wäre da nicht so praktisch, kommt halt auf den Umfang der Nutzung an

 

die Auflösung also FullHD oder 4K(UltraHD) ist halt abhängig vom Abstand, z.b. Blindtest mit 55" müsste man unter 2,7m um einen Unterschied von FullHD zu 4K zu erkennen


----------



## Mageleo (5. Juli 2015)

Sitzabstand ist ca 2,5 geschätzt
also okay gehen wir mal davon aus das ich mir so eine box hole welche Möglichkeiten stehen mir dann offen
habe ein fernsehr gesehen und zwar von grundig was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen model Grundig 48 VLX 8481 SL


----------



## squats (5. Juli 2015)

Grundig hat vielleicht zu Röhrenzeiten noch gute TVs hergestellt aber das ist vorbei, bei 2,50 kannst locker 48-50" nehmen, erscheint 1-2 Tage groß aber ist es nicht 

 

für 799 bekommst den http://geizhals.de/samsung-ue55hu6900-a1092626.html?hloc=deich weiss 100er über Budget aber gutes Gerät 55", bei 2,50 auch kein Problem


----------



## Mageleo (5. Juli 2015)

Ok also 48 - 50 " von mir aus auch ohne smart tv


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2015)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch über 50" nachdenken - ggf. sogar 55" wenn es vom Platz her möglich ist.

 

Ohne Smart-Funktion ist schon gut, wie schon erwähnt - Chromecast oder Fire-TV-Stick ran und dann hast du eigentlich alles was du brauchst - zumindest wenn nach den von dir genannten Kriterien geht.

 

Mal ein paar Beispiele:

 

- LG 55LB580V

 

Der ist vom P/L-Verhältnis her aufjeden Fall super..ich hab mir vor eine paar Tagen auch einen TV bestellt und hätte meine Auswahl fast stoniert und zu diesem TV gegriffen - kannst dir ja mal die Bewertungen und ein paar Sachen im Netz dazu durchlesen.

 

Ansonsten machst du in der Größe (50-55") und dem Budget eigentlich mit keinem TV viel falsch - wenn wir jetzt mal Hisense und sowas aussen vor lassen..ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben aufjeden Fall auch die Samsung-TV's in der Preisregion - der Samsung UE50J5550 wäre zB. eine Idee - 50", WLAN integriert und das auch wieder für "nur" 555€ - da kann man absolut nicht meckern..meine Wahl war vor ein paar Tagen der "kleine Bruder" (der Samsung UE50J5150) und ich bin absolut zufrieden..wie bei jedem Samsung-TV den ich so für Freunde und Bekannte empfohlen hab hat der TV auch wieder ein (richtig eingestellt) super Bild und einen (im Vergleich zu ein paar anderen TV's die ich so gehört/gesehen habe) guten Ton - dafür das die Lautsprecher nach hinten "schallen" echt in Ordnung.

 

Ansonsten kannst du auch einfach mal bei Geizhals ein wenig rumschauen und nach deinen wünschen filtern.

 

So, mehr fällt mir gerade auch nicht mehr ein. :laugh:


----------



## squats (5. Juli 2015)

die LGs haben meist IPS Panels daraus resultiert wieder ein schlechterer Schwarzwert, haben zwar großen Blickwinkel aber wenn man fast nur direkt draufschaut bringt das auch nix :/

 

aus nem anderen Thread

 


*TV-Typ: *LCD oder Plasma
*Größe: *32, 37, 40, 42 Zoll (usw.)
*Sitzabstand zum TV-Gerät: *xx cm
*Anwendungsgebiete: *XX % SD-Material und XX % HD-Material
*Helligkeit: *Nutzung mehr am Abend oder nur am Tage
*3D: *passives oder aktives 3D
*Blickwinkel: *Blick ist direkt auf den TV gerichtet oder wird auch seitlich TV gesehen
*Zuspieler: *DVD-, BluRay- oder HD-DVD Player, Konsolen o.ä.
*Fernsehempfang: *Digital oder Analog, Kabel oder Satellit?
*Sonstige Anmerkungen: *eventuelle, gewünschte Funktionen / Anschlüsse
*Preis: *von ... bis .... Euro

 

einfach mal die Maske ausfüllen/beantworten


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2015)

Joa, aber vom P/L-Verhältnis her kann man beim LG nicht meckern und ich denke, dass man mit den richtigen Einstellungen auch noch einigeis rausholen kann.

 

Wenns "günstig" bleiben/sein soll -> einen Samsung nach Wahl.

 

Ansonsten kann man bei 50" und 700€ Budget auch zu einem Sony KDL-50W805B greifen - toller TV..vor allem für 50" ein guter Preis bei der Ausstattung.


----------



## Claut (6. Juli 2015)

Wichtig wäre zu Wissen, wo für genau der TV sein soll, und was damit gemacht wird. 

 

Stecken da dann auch Konsolen dran?. Wenn ja, zu wie viel % wird das genutzt.

 

Zu wie viel % siehst Du Filme und/oder Serien. 

 

Schaust Du in HD oder SD?

 

Wie sieht es mit Filmen aus? Blu-Ray oder DVD?

 

Weiß man das, kann man dir schon sehr viel besser Helfen.

 

Bei einem Full HD und bei den geschätzten 2,50 Meter Abstand, wäre ein 55" vorteilhafter. Aber auch da wieder die Frage, HD oder SD. HD 55" SD 50" max. 

 

 

Persönlich schon sehr sehr viel damit auseinander gesetzt. 

 

 

700 Euro ist nicht viel, aber auch da sollte die Wahl gut überlegt sein, denn so etwas hat man dann doch länger im Hause


----------



## Mageleo (7. Juli 2015)

Konsole. Nein ich da das mein erster lcd wird werde ich das eher alles nach und nach kauf wie blu ray Player eher Serien ab und an mal Filme schaue noch oft dvd
habe die Möglichkeit an einem LG Model 50pb690v-zc dran kommen was meint ihr zu dem tv oder sony bravia kdl-42w805 bbae2


----------



## squats (7. Juli 2015)

42" ist zu klein, gibt nix schlimmeres, ärgerst dich später nur

 

was soll der Plasma denn kosten?


----------



## Mageleo (7. Juli 2015)

Leider gebraucht incl versand gekauft im feb. März mit rechnung incl versand 480 euro 
wäre der denn zu empfehlen zu dem Preis


----------



## Snoggo (7. Juli 2015)

squats schrieb:


> 42" ist zu klein, gibt nix schlimmeres, ärgerst dich später nur


Noch vor 5 Jahren war bei 2,5m Sitzabstand ein 40 Zöller als ideale Größe gesehen worden (bei FULL HD).
Zeiten ändern sich anscheinend. 

Der LG Model 50pb690v (mit Anhängsel, ist aber immer baugleich) hatte zuletzte UVP von 679,- Euro, war aber immer wieder für 450-500 Euro neu in diversen Prospekten (Mediamarkt, Real etc.). Als Schnäppchen würde ich es daher nicht bezeichnen. Mehr weiss ich dazu allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Mageleo (8. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade mal beim roten m u. M gestöbert dabei bin ich auf den gestosen
http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/produc...y-PRO-3D,48353,460667,1164263.html?langId=-3#

Bzw. Zu dem
http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/_SAMSUNG-UE50J6250,48352,474978,2041738.html?langId=-3#
könnt ihr mir zu dem was sagen?

 

bei Mir in der Nähe sind Media Markt, saturn, und real

ich suche immer noch weil den LG 50pb690v weis ich nicht ob ich den noch bekomme meine freundin meint auch wegen den Preis von 480 Euro wäre der ja sehr günstig und wenn der für meine bedürfnisse reicht würde sie den am liebsten nehmen


----------



## Claut (8. Juli 2015)

Bei Samsung kann man nie etwas Verkehrt machen. Die können es sich nicht Leisten, mist auf den Markt zu bringen. 

 

Den Sony kann man auch empfehlen. Allg. kann man die B Serie Empfehlen. Was mindere Qualität bzw was nichts taugt, ist die 3D Funktion des Sony. Da Du die jedoch nicht benötigst, ist das Irrelevant.

 

Die Entscheidung liegt jetzt an dir.

 

Der Unterschied beläuft sich auf nur 3 Punkte der beiden.

 

Sony hat eine bessere Zwischenbildberechnung

Samsung dagegen besseres 3D, SmartTV, und eine Höhere Helligkeit

 

 

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, beide Modelle im Markt wie beim Großen M, o.ä zu besichtigen, mach das. 

 

Ich selbst stehe eher auf Samsung, da das Bild einfach geschmeidiger und Weicher ist. Auch der Service und der Support sind spitze. 

Sony selbst wird dann doch eher Empfohlen, wenn es um Konsolen, oder viel schnell Bewegliche Spielfilme geht.


----------



## Mageleo (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leider hat der Ausgewählte kein 3D was ich in der Preis klasse schade finde aber der 

SAMSUNG UE48H6270 der hätte 3D aber nur 200hz bildwiederholung ich meine gelesen zu haben das es zu wenig sei

 

Habe jetzt zur auswahl

SAMSUNG UE48J6250    (Neu) Kein 3D

SAMSUNG UE48H6270   (Neu)

LG 50pb690v-zc          (Gebraucht im Feb./März gekauft für 480 Euro Incl versand von Privat incl Restgarantie (mit Rechnung))

 

zu welchen Modell Würdet ihr mir Raten?


----------



## squats (8. Juli 2015)

die Hz sind Wurst, wenn man  die Verschlimmbesserung einschaltet hat man nur Soap-Effekt

 

Plasma hast halt homogeneres Bild, kein DSE, stabilen Blickwinkel, kein Clouding, Einbrenngefahr ist auch gering geworden(ab und zu nach langen statischen Inhalten mal n "Washer" laufen lassen)

 

kenne leider die LG Plasmas nicht, habe n Panasonic 55VTW60

 

kannst ja versuchen den Preis zu drücken und zuschlagen


----------



## Mageleo (8. Juli 2015)

squats schrieb:


> die Hz sind Wurst, wenn man  die Verschlimmbesserung einschaltet hat man nur Soap-Effekt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soap effekte?
Clouding?

der Preis 480 euro ist ja schon incl 60 Euro Versand via Cargo


----------



## squats (8. Juli 2015)

Soap Effekt sieht halt aus wie ausgeschnittener Vordergrund, musst mal googln 

 

Clouding is halt bauartbedingt bei LCD bzw. der Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Wolkenbildung also hellere Stellen/Flecken oder auch in den Ecken Flashlights


----------



## Mageleo (8. Juli 2015)

jetzt bleibt nur noch die frage welchen tv


----------



## Snoggo (8. Juli 2015)

Persönlich bevorzuge ich große Geräte vor Ort zu kaufen, sofern das bei den Samsungs bei dir zutrifft, würde ich also eher dort zuschlagen. Das erspart im Fall der Fälle zusätzlichen Aufwand.
Wenn du kein 3D brauchst (wird ohnehin via Shutterbrillen realisiert, das ist nicht für jeden geignet), dann entsprechend den ohne.
Beide Samsungs tun sich ansonsten nicht viel.

Wird ohnehin online bestellt, wäre der Plasma die günstigere bessere Alternative, allerdings ist er nunmal nicht von dir gekauft worden. Das kann dann schonmal etwas mehr Aufwand bedeuten (wenn z.B. Versand zu einem kleinen Laden, weil dort gekauft, nötig wird). Gewährleistungsansprüche durchsetzen ist zwar kein Problem, aber bis man soweit ist, kann es schonmal stressig werden.

(Allerdings wundere ich mich ein wenig, warum jemand nen Plasma nach nicht einmal einem halben Jahr weiterverkauft.)


----------



## Claut (8. Juli 2015)

Wie zu vor bereits geschrieben. 

 

Die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. 

 

Wenn Du sagst, du möchtest bzw kannst bis 700 Euro ausgeben, dann mach dies auch, und spar nicht an einem Produkt, das du Lange haben wirst, und fast Täglich benutzt.

 

Entweder Du nimmst dir den J6250, oder UE48H6270. Aber auch den H6270 würde ich nicht empfehlen, da weder 3D Brillen vorhanden sind, als auch nur 200 Hz CMR* verfügbar ist. 

 

 

Ob ein TV nun 200Hz* oder 2500Hz* hat, spielt so was von keine Rolle, da es Nativ nur 100Hz gibt. Alles darüber ist nur Peni*-Messen mancher Hersteller. Ein paar gibt es, die Nativ auch 200Hz Bauen, nur liegen die weit, weit über deinem Preis.

 

Meine Empfehlung ist und bleibt der J6250. Da hast Du einfach mehr für dein Geld, und auch was anständiges, wenn es schon 700 sein kann.

 

Geh in einen Markt, und schau dir, sofern vorhanden, beide Modelle an. Wir können nicht wissen, was dir gefällt. 

 

Den unterschied zwischen Samsung und Sony erklärte ich dir bereits. 

 

*CMR bedeutet: Clear Motion Rate

Kann nützlich sein, muss es aber nicht. Liegt alleine beim Betrachter selbst


----------



## Mageleo (8. Juli 2015)

also es wird der j6250 aufjedenfall aus dem Roten riesen ob jetzt 48" oder 50" weis ich nicht da ich für 4 cm mehr1 weit über 100 euro mehr ausgeben musste sieht man die 4cm? und nicht mit der app steuerbar dafür kostet der 50" 669 euro 48" für 555 euro
lohnt sich dir zusatz Versicherung auf 5 jahre? hat da jemmand mit Erfahrung


----------



## Claut (8. Juli 2015)

Es kommt darauf an, wo der TV hin kommt. Wie groß die wand ist oder ob Elemente verbaut sind. 
2 zoll sind 5 cm. Nimm dir nen Maßstab und schau wir viel das sind. Willst du die mehr, musst du dir mehr zahlen. 

Zusatzversicherung unnötig. Pflege ihn, und halte ihn sauber und du wirst nie Probleme bekommen. 
Samsung baut Qualität


----------



## Snoggo (9. Juli 2015)

Mageleo schrieb:


> lohnt sich dir zusatz Versicherung auf 5 jahre? hat da jemmand mit Erfahrung


Wie so oft liegt es im Kleingedruckten:

Der Garantiegeber gewährt für das erworbene Gerät eine Garantie gegen Material- oder Herstellungsfehler (Garantiefall)

Die meisten Geräte gehen allerdings nicht durch solche Fehler nach 5 Jahren kaputt.
Die einzige Ausnahme wo es okay sein kann, ist bei einem Gerät mit Akku, weil der auch unter diese Garantie fällt.
Da helfen auch schnelle garantierte Reparaturzeiten und Leihgeräte wenig.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Juli 2015)

Bei 2,50m würde ich auch eher zu 55" raten, Minimum 50" darunter ist Handydisplay.


----------



## Mageleo (11. Juli 2015)

Jetzt habe ich den tv von samsung ue48j6250 gekauft einfach aus dem Grund ob 5 cm mehr oder weniger 114 euro ausmachen und ich momentan auf 80 röhre schaue bei gleicher Entfernung ich habe das Glück ich bekomme den tv noch für 555 euro anstatt für 599 der Verkäufer meinte die hätten so ein großen Wertverfall von samsung bis 40 % ?


----------



## Claut (11. Juli 2015)

Der wertabfall bezieht sich u.a auf den UE55HU7590 (2200 - 1700), und anderen 4K Modellen so wie begrenzten Modellen von Samsung.

 

Die Meisten Verkäufer in einem Laden wissen genauso viel über deren Modelle, wie es auf den Aushängeschildern steht, aber nicht, wie der Fernsehr genau Funktioniert. Geschweige denn, was die Zusatzoptionen genau bewirken usw usv. 

 

Wenn man einen erwischt, der sich wirklich auskennt. Befreunde dich mit dem Verkäufer. Ist vorteilhaft. 

 

Zwischen 48 und 55" sind es immerhin schon 17cm. Die machen sich stark bemerkbar.

48 - 50". Das sind gerade mal 5 cm. Die wirst Du keineswegs Spüren. Im gegenteil. Man kann durch geschickte Farbkombinationen der Rückwand und deren Wandhalterung oder Möbel den Optischen Eindruck verschaffen, das der Fernsehr bei weiten Größer sei. 

 

Ich nahm bei meinem 55" ein für mich passendes Grau in einer passenden Größe hinter meinem Fernsher, und vermittel damit, das dieser Größer erscheint. Einige fragte mich auch schon, ob das auch wirklich ein 55" ist und kein 65"


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juli 2015)

Nimm eine kleine Wand und der TV wirkt noch größer.


----------



## SpiritualKane (23. September 2015)

Auch mein Fernseher (von Philips) gab jetzt vor wenigen Tagen mehr oder minder den Geist auf. Ständig startet er unangekündigt neu, ein flüssiges Fernseherlebnis ist nur mit Glück drin. Die Software lahmt außerdem seit Kaufdatum. Ich bin daher ganz erfreut, dass sich dieser Thread auf Samsung und Sony konzentriert.

Gibt es denn Modelle fernab von Philips, welche ein Ambilightsystem anbieten? Hab mich schon gut drangewöhnt, einen Philips muss ich aber wirklich wirklich nicht noch einmal haben..


----------



## Veshrae (23. September 2015)

SpiritualKane schrieb:


> Auch mein Fernseher (von Philips) gab jetzt vor wenigen Tagen mehr oder minder den Geist auf. Ständig startet er unangekündigt neu, ein flüssiges Fernseherlebnis ist nur mit Glück drin. Die Software lahmt außerdem seit Kaufdatum. Ich bin daher ganz erfreut, dass sich dieser Thread auf Samsung und Sony konzentriert.
> 
> Gibt es denn Modelle fernab von Philips, welche ein Ambilightsystem anbieten? Hab mich schon gut drangewöhnt, einen Philips muss ich aber wirklich wirklich nicht noch einmal haben..


 

 

Finde persönlich Ambilight ganz okay, jedoch niemals ausschlaggebend für den Kauf eines TVs oder eben nicht.

Zumal man dies halt ziemlich schnell auch selbst nachrüsten kann.

 

Sollte zudem Ambilight zwingend notwendig sein, müsstem na von dir noch weitere Grössen und, das wichtigste, das Budget erfahren.


----------



## Claut (23. September 2015)

Ambilight bietet NUR Philips an. Dessen Patent wäre 2015 abgelaufen, und so mit wäre u.a Samsung der Nachfolger gewesen. Dem war leider nicht so, da Philips im letzten Moment das Patent um weitere 4 Jahre verlängert hat. Das mal vor weg.

 

Ambilight nachrüsten ist Möglich, und es gibt auch viele Seiten, in denen bereits Fertige Systeme Angeboten werden, jedoch nicht einmal ansatzweise wie das Original Funktioniert, und zu dem in der Anschaffung es nicht wer ist. 

 

Hat den deine Kiste noch Garantie durch einen Händler?. Wenn Ja, in Anspruch nehmen.

Da Rate ich auch jedem, der einen Fernseher Kaufen möchte, eine erweiterte Garantie mit zu Kaufen, die Billiger ist, als sich nach 2 Jahren zu ärgern, weil man über 300 Euro Reparatur bezahlt, bei einem TV der evtl. 600-800 Euro gekostet hat, So zahle ich einmal bis zu 150 Euro, und hab weitere Jahre meine Ruhe, und genieße Größeren Service. 

 

Wie Veshrae bereits geschrieben hat, sollte man Folgendes wissen:

 

- Sitzabstand

- Wie Groß soll er sein

- Was will man ausgeben

- Für was wird er genutzt/nicht genutzt 

- Full-HD oder 4K

 

 

Philips -wie jeder andere Hersteller auch- hat Schwarze Schafe im Sortiment, die einem Animieren, davon nichts mehr zu Kaufen. Das bezieht sich aber nicht auf jede Modellreihe. 

 

Beantworte mir die Oben stehenden Fragen, und ich kann Dir explizit Helfen.

 

 

Bin dafür, das ich mal ein Kauf-Thread mache wie painschkes 

 

Es entspricht leider nicht mal in 90% der fälle, was Testseiten schreiben wie z.b. chip.de. Man siehe sich solche seiten GENAU an, und beachte die Werbebanner und Ränder der seite. Meist sitzt ein Hersteller hinter den Kulissen und bezahlt einige Seiten, für Ihre Produkte zu Werben. Das macht meist Samsung.


----------



## SpiritualKane (24. September 2015)

Claut schrieb:


> Es entspricht leider nicht mal in 90% der fälle, was Testseiten schreiben wie z.b. chip.de. Man siehe sich solche seiten GENAU an, und beachte die Werbebanner und Ränder der seite. Meist sitzt ein Hersteller hinter den Kulissen und bezahlt einige Seiten, für Ihre Produkte zu Werben. Das macht meist Samsung.


Und genau deshalb bin ich so dankbar hier zu sein! Der Niedergang des modernen Journalismus war als erstes bei "Fachzeitschriften" zu bemerken, mittlerweile ist Chip Online ja auch leider nichts anderes mehr, als das technische Pendant zu Galileo auf Pro7.  

Mein Fernseher läuft inzwischen wieder normal, möglicherweise liegt es auch daran, dass ich vorsorglich ein paar Funktionen wie WLan deaktiviert habe. Das fühlt sich trotzdem nicht schön an, schließlich kann ich nie wissen wann der Zirkus wieder von vorne beginnt. Ich möchte mich daher vorsichtshalber doch schon gerne im Markt umschauen. Garantie ist seit einem halben Jahr natürlich frisch abgelaufen (der Klassiker) und selbsterklärend wird der nächste mit erweiterter Garantie angeschafft. Denselben Fehler soll man ja nicht zwei Mal machen. <_<
 

*- Sitzabstand:* 2-3 Meter

*- Größe:* mit 42 Zoll wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden

*- Budget: *500-700 Euro

*- Nutzung:* Hauptsächlich Netflix, Video via USB und gelegentlich eine Runde Fifa auf der PS4. TV eher weniger.

*- Full-HD oder 4K:* 4k lohnen sich auf 42 Zoll wohl eher weniger, oder? Ansonsten würde ich bei Full-HD bleiben.
*- Ambilight: *vielen Dank für die Auskunft! Hat sich Philips sicher kosten lassen.   Custom-Made ist bei mir gar nicht drin, wenn dann muss es implementiert sein, schließlich sollte die erweiterte Garantie auch beim Ambilight greifen. Schade, dann muss ich wohl tatsächlich erstmal bei Philips bleiben. Weißt du aus dem Stehgreif ob auch die neueren Modelle unter einer langsamen Software zu leiden habe?

Danke schon mal für Eure Unterstützung! Werde nun die Tage auch selbst mal beginnen das Philips-TV-Universum nach weißen Schafen zu durchforsten. Bei meinen Problemen mit dem 6087er Modell sah es tatsächlich so aus, als gäbe es kaum ein Modell, dass eben nicht mit Problemen verseucht ist.  Da ich eine PS4 besitze und auch aus anderen Gründen derzeit überlege mir einen der kleinen Raspberry Mini-Computer anzuschaffen (siehe http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=6667&ID=200359),muss ich tatsächlich  *nicht unbedingt SmartTV* bei haben. Aus der bisherigen Erfahrung nehme ich mit, dass zuviel Software Gedöns den Spaß bremsen kann. Mir reichen zudem die Apps bzw. Media Center Möglichkeiten beider Geräte, die TVTotal oder Wetter-Apps des SmartTVs habe ich eh nie benutzt. ^_^


----------



## squats (25. September 2015)

Ambilight kannst auch selbst bauen


----------



## Claut (26. September 2015)

Aus dem Stegreif kann man Sagen, das es bei jedem Hersteller ein paar Modelle gibt, die mit der Software die aufgespielt wurde, nichts damit anfangen können. 

Natürlich gibt es auch bei den 2015er Modellen schwarze Schafe, das muss einem klar sein. 

 

Ich kann dir gerne ein paar Modelle vorstellen, doch am Ende, entscheidet das eigene Auge. Viele Modelle von Philips Produzieren ein Künstliches Bild, in Sachen Kontrast und Farbe. Das ist eben Geschmackssache, und nicht immer ganz Einfach, dem in den Einstellungen entgegen zu wirken. 

 

Die Frage an sich. Muss es Philips wegen Abilight sein, oder gehen auch andere Modelle? Für Online-Mediatheken wäre auch ein Samsung zu Empfehlen, jedoch für Konsole und USB Streaming wiederum Philips/Sony


----------

